# Siemens LOGO!



## nominals (5 September 2006)

Hallo !

Ich möchte sie Siemens LOGO! über RS-232 auslesen ohne die mitgelieferte Software zu verwenden.
Bisher habe ich keine ASCII - Codes oder ähnliches gefunden um mit der Steuerung zu kommunizieren.

Weiß jemand hierzu Rat ?


----------



## Fux (5 September 2006)

Hi,

das ist leider auch nicht MIT der Software möglich, da Siemens die Schnittstelle nicht offenlegt wie das z.B. bei einer SIMATIC für Data Logging usw. eingesetzt wird. Dafür dann doch lieber eine S7-200 (z.B. 221) verwenden!  Aber schau doch mal im LOGO!-Forum vorbei. Vielleicht findest Du da was.
Forum

Gruß
Fux


----------



## ask (20 Januar 2007)

*Siemens LOGO auslesen*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe auf meiner Internetseite ein kleines Programm veröffentlicht,
 das es ermöglicht, den Status sämtlicher Eingänge, Ausgänge, Merker, Analogeingänge-, Merker-, und Ausgänge in den PC zu holen.
 Das Programm ist in Python geschrieben und relativ selbsterklärend.

 MfG

 Achim

http://www.ask-hille.de


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Januar 2007)

hallo,
klingt sehr gut, aber was ist phyton, läßt sich das auch unter windows nutzen


----------



## ask (20 Januar 2007)

*Python*

Hallo,

Python ist eine leicht zu erlernende Programmiersprache, die
Plattformunabhängig auf allen gängigen Betriebssystemen läuft.

Download unter http://www.python.org

Für mein Programm wird zusätzlich noch das Modul pyserial als
Schnittstellentreiber für die RS232 benötigt.

Ich habe mein Programm auf Linux und Windows getestet - es funktioniert.

MfG

Achim


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Januar 2007)

hallo,
sehr gespannt, ab welcher version der logo? wahrscheilich nur die neueste 5


----------



## ask (20 Januar 2007)

*LOGO Version*

Hallo,

funktioniert ab LOGO 0BA4


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Januar 2007)

hallo,
wenn ich das morgen ausprobiere und es funzt, darf ich dann an dich weiterverlinken


----------



## ask (20 Januar 2007)

Selbstverständlich,

sonst hätte ich es ja auch nicht im Forum veröffentlicht. Sollte es Probleme geben,
dann bitte auch kurz melden. Aus der LOGO läßt sich noch viel mehr herausholen.
Im Prinzip sind alle Daten, die mit der Original LOGO Software im 
"Online - Beobachten Modus" zu sehen sind (Zähler, Timer, Betriebsstundenzähler etc.)  auch auszulesen.
Man muß nur einen Portmonitor einsetzen, und nachsehen, welche Steuercodes
an die LOGO gesendet werden, und was die LOGO dann sendet.

MfG

Achim


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Januar 2007)

moin,
denke das geht nur ab 0ab5 , wenn es wirklich geht, fehlt nur noch steuern


----------



## ask (20 Januar 2007)

Fürs direkte Steuern der LOGO über RS232 hab ich noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Das das Steuern der LOGO möglich ist, sieht man EIB Modul, bzw. AS Interface.
Sobald ich die Geräte in den Fingern halte, werde ich auch hier versuchen, eine Lösung zu finden.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, die Eingänge der LOGO über die Parallelschnittstelle zu steuern, oder die LOGO aufzuschrauben, und die
Cursortasten direkt über die Parallelschnittelle anzusteuern.

Hier bin ich noch am experimentieren.

MfG

Achim


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Januar 2007)

mahlzeit,
 heute wird es mit ausprobieren wohl noch nichts.


----------



## ask (30 Januar 2007)

*Ergänzung*

Ich habe das Programm unter Windows mit Python 2.5 getestet.

Um es zum laufen zu bringen müssen die Module pyserial und 
pywin32-210.win32-py2.5.exe nachinstalliert werden (Googeln).

Ich selber nutze Linux und habe das Programm vorher nicht
ausreichend unter Windows testen können.


MfG

Achim


----------

